# Northern Virginia



## Heartbreak7

Just started this thread to see how many froggers we have in the area, i'm over in Burke myself (fairfax county).


----------



## rcteem

There is quite a few...here is there group they have up there...i attached the link for you

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/virginia-southern-md-frog-group.html


----------



## arkay

Hey! I'm in Chantilly


----------



## geckomann

Im in Arlington! but i dont have any frogs yet


----------



## fredsfrogs

in the hoodbridge,, got some nice frogs still lookin to expand


----------



## tclipse

centreville


----------



## Blocker Institute

We are in Woodbridge!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshH

Representing Fredericksburg!


----------



## tclipse

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/3009-mid-atlantic-dendro-society-201.html


----------



## roxrgneiss

Leesburg here. About as far north in VA as you can go...

Mike


----------



## Malaki33

Richmond here...2 hours from NOVA!


----------



## Jarhead_2016

hehe rox im only about half an hour from you
-scotty


----------



## Armson

I am in haymarket

because I wanted to spend the most amount of time sitting on 66 during rush our. 


-Byron


----------



## rop21

C-ville here


----------



## gjr210

Mechanicsville, VA


----------



## angry gary

front royal, va here...because i wanted to spend even more time on 66!!


----------



## MountaineerLegion

JoshH said:


> Representing Fredericksburg!


I guess I'm the substitute representative from Fredericksburg. Two dart keepers in Fburg....that makes us a metropolis doesn't it?


----------



## tim13

im in Fredericksburg. no frogs yet but looking!


----------



## nurse3766

im in chesapeake


----------



## tim13

any of you know it the reptile expo tomorrow in manassas is a good place to pick up feeders? like bean beetles, lesser waxworms, etc?


----------



## Erikb3113

I'm in manassas


----------



## Erikb3113

did you end up going to the manaasas show tim? last time i went (2 or 3 years ago) there was not alot of dart related stuff. curious if that has changed


----------



## Heartbreak7

I went to the manassas show, total waste of time. There hasn't been a dart vendor there since alphaprobreeders did the show over a year ago.


----------



## tim13

I got their early and bought 3 auratus froglets. They had 2 more and a bunch of leucs when I left.


----------



## Heartbreak7

Was one of the reptile vendors selling darts? I know one of them has azureus regularly, but that's all I usually see. (I go to this show somewhat regularly, I don't know why, lol)


----------



## tim13

Yea one of the vendors. Supposedly he them them from dartsami here on the boards.


----------



## Greatwtehunter

Well, after reading this thread it seems I am in the wrong part of VA....


----------



## Erikb3113

thye have them every month pretty much. Dartsami was the only one there when i went two or three years ago too, so he must be pretty established with the show. Just gotta go early before he sells everything. he has other types of frogs he could bring down i'm sure if you talked to him ahead of time. He has always been real good to me about answering questions and getting back to me, so i'm sure he would accomodate.


----------



## whatamithinking02

Fairfax here


----------



## Mmanu89

have someone near norfolk tanks is 12 * 12 * 18 for ranitomellas? Seeking economic tanks these measures or similar. send private message porfabor also sought ranitomellas couples of different morphs.


----------



## Judy S

There is a reptile show at the Frederick Fairgrounds toward the end of this month...DartsandDragons has already posted that he will be there...and there's a good chance other frog type vendors will attend. At the end of February (Feb 31 to March 1) there is Repticon in Baltimore County that is pretty easy to get to....Several DBers...


----------



## dartsanddragons

Dartsami "Randy" will also be vending this show, between the two of us there will be at least 20 different varieties available along with plants as well as feeders. Tell all of your frogger friends and hopefully we can make this a continuing success so others can enjoy a show closer to home.


----------

